# Getting Started



## SilverStoneFD (Jun 20, 2008)

Hey all,

Just found this forum. My name is LJ, I am 23 andjust moved to Pensacola. I have been diving on vacations for the past 8 years or so but this is the first time I have lived somewhere I can dive on a regular basis. I have my own scuba gear, 2 sets in fact, and would like to get started in spearfishing. What would you guys recommend as the best way to get started in the sport? I only have about 25 dives under my belt. I stopped by a dive shop the other day, and they are offering a class and trip this weekend, but it is going to run $250 for the class and 3 tank dive, as well as renting a gun. The guy there also suggested I could just pay to go on the boat and they would give me tips, but I would hate to be "that guy" that has no clue what I am doing. He also said there are a lot of people looking to split gas which would be a great way to get out on the water. Basically I am looking for someone to show me the ropes and take me under their wing. Any help would begreatly appreciated. Spearfishing has always been something I wanted to do, I am just lost in how to get involved.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome Silverstone, it wasn't too long ago that I was sitting in your exact spot, just a few dives under my belt, none in the GOM, reading all these posts about spearfishing and wanting to get in on the action. Then I met this guy "Clay-doh" and he sold me a gun, even took me out on my first gulf dive with Armando, Telum Pisces, and Brandy. Then I met some more guys, and soon the offers started coming in, next thing I know, I'm on the team that is going to sweep the upcoming Guns and Hoses Tournament.What I'm getting at is this, you will have plenty of opporunity to pursue spearfishing with the people you meet on this forum and through the dive stores in the area. The only limiting factor is going to be you and your schedule. Good luck with your diving, I'm sure we'll bump into one another at some point down here, the GOM isn't that big afterall, and with everyone diving the Mass, you can't help but see familiar faces.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

HI WELCOME I'M OFTEN TIMES LOOKING FOR DIVE BUDDIES SO PM YOUR # I WILL CALL YA NEXT TIME! I WAS LOOKING FOR ANOTHER DIVER TODAY WE SHOT A COOLER FULL! MBT IS REALLY HELPFULL WITH ANY QUESTIONS CHAD


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey flyingfsher, have'nt dove with ya in a while. you shooting in the tourney?

pm me

Oh, dude you found the right place if you like to spearfish. i have dove all around fl and in my opinion this is by far the 

best for spearing. keep your eyes on the posts and you will get youre share of rides. for splits of course. Remember when the sharks show up dont give them youre fish, you fought for them, make them.

Sniper Spear-it

Nothing like killing something, to remind you that you are alive


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome SilverStone! You already got a good number of dives under your belt, so you got the basixcs. Best thing is go along with a group, and just dive, and watch your first time, and see what its like, and what can go wrong! Then, if you feel ready, borrow a gun to see what you like, (alot of people have more than one gun, and for some reason there are always AT LEAST twice as many guns on a boat as divers), and give it a try with a buddy that you feel has your back.

I am guessing you went to MBT Dive Shop, when you said spearfishing class, and they told you there are also paople going out personally looking to split cost. They are a real good bunch of guys there, you can learn a lot from em all. Everyone who works up there dives and spearfishes.

There are also3 real good dive charter captains on this forum too.

Welcome aboard, go to the spearfishing section, read a few reports, check out a few pics! The reports are best, because when people tell there stories, you learn some of the crazy stuff happening down there, like a little 20" red snapper kickin your ass and everybodys around you on your safety stop and makin you look like an idiot because you gut shot it!:doh Hee hee.

You'll love the wrecks around here to dive too, great sightseein! 

And you won't be "that guy". No one on here has a "i'm a bad ass better than you and more experienced" attitude. Well, we had one guy like that, but he deleted himself. :bowdownEVERYBODY on here is doin it for fun, and no one takes ourselves too seriously. Main thing we care about is havin fun, bein oout on the water, and tryin to get at least ONE fish so our wives don't bitch us out for burnin all that gas and not comming home with dinner! We were all at one time "that guy", the new guy. And we even got underwater video of 2 guys on here, Generator Man, and jbdlvm, shooting there very first fish ever! 

Besides, if your not shooting fish your first dive...you can hold the stringer!!oke

Welcome abaord man!:toast


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

And I like what you said Josh!!!! The team that is gonna sweep the upcomming Guns & Hoses Tournament!!!! Way to sneek in a lil trash talk!!!

Glad you are on the team Josh! Chunky Love baby!!! Good thing we got TWO fish boxes on the boat!!!!


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

Welcome aboard! 

It is unfortunate that my friend's posts are gone. He had posted his secrets to share...(I gave him hell for that) and it was the best spearfishing advice I have ever read.:clap :bowdown

Gone (from here) but not forgotten!

http://blmoore.com/spearfishign1.htm

http://blmoore.com/Folder/diving/bbspearfishing101.htm

excuse the site..still working on it..


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Welcome to the madness. There are plenty of us that get out often. We post when we need someone. So just keep an eye on the forum. I, like flyingfishr, got my spearfishing degree with Clay and the Chunky Love team.Me and Josh were on our first dive with a gun with thesecazy yahoos (Chunky Love)and we didn't know what the hell we were getting ourselves into. It's been a fun ride though and I wouldn't trade it for anything. We get out and make sure to have fun in the process.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey Brian, I just read your grouper story from Navarre Pier, that thing is pretty frigging massive. Nice job taking that fish with all that structure around you, and from your yak no less. Awesome.


----------



## SilverStoneFD (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome. I signed up for that charter tomorrow with Josh at MBT. Anyone have a used gun they want to sell me? What other special items will I need. I'm planning on bringing a 3 mil long, gloves, knife. Anything else?


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

I like the tenacity you are going after the O with, but you may want to bring a mask, tank, gauges, regulator and BC...:moon...Maybe I'm just a sissy for needing that stuff though! Enjoy your dive, watch out for the hairy man out there, rumor has it he'll have a reporter with him!


----------



## Sniper Spear-It (Jan 16, 2008)

stringer,speargun and a fish killing attitude.dont forget, evreyone has there own way of doing it. try them all and discover youre own. some search and destroy and some sit and wait. but dont shoot the smaller fish,or you'll always miss the bigger fish

Sniper Spear-it


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Where you at the shop today getting a stringer and stuff SilverStone? If that was you, I was the one siiting at the counter that said you need a knife, and you got that Riffe Silencer. Josh is a good man, and Kevin of Holy Spear-It is a dang good captain and spearfisher, and he's also a meber on this forum!

Have a good time man! I'll be out at the Oriskany tommorow!


----------



## SilverStoneFD (Jun 20, 2008)

So the trip got canceled due to weather. Needless to say I was pretty disappointed, but I got to meet Clay and learned a lot just talking to people. I am going to look around for a used gun, and try and get out soon.



LJ


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Was good meetin ya SiverStone! We did end up getting out today, we didn't leave till noon though, but turned out to be a great day on the water! Don't worry man, you ll get in the water soon to slay em!

And yes, the hairy chested man was somewhere in the Gulf today, diving with a reporter from the New York Times! Sweeeet!


----------



## SilverStoneFD (Jun 20, 2008)

That kinda pisses me off. Should have stayed


----------

